# Atheists - Do you ever wish you weren't an atheist?



## xTaylor

I would describe myself as an agnostic atheist. Actually, I don't know what i'd label myself. I don't believe anything from the bible, heaven or hell. But there is a part of me that thinks maybe there really is an upper being, but he doesn't cause miracles or help you if you pray. But, i don't know maybe not.

Anyways, there are somedays where I wish I did believe. Religious people seem so much more happier, if they're alone they go to their god. They go to church and relate to the people there and might have a feeling of belonging. 

I went to sunday school when I was younger, but stopped when I was 11. Just got bored of it, and never talked or made friends. One time I was the only one in my class who didn't get invited to a birthday party.. I'd always panic when we went in a circle and asked what we wanted to pray for and it was my turn to say something. Bleh. I started to disbelieve when three of my closest family members died in a 5 year span, and when I realized I wasn't 'normal'. Why would god do these things to me, were my thoughts. I'd cry at night, I remember whispering I hate you god. Then just decided that why would this god let people be depressed, evil, or have so many unfortunate events happen to them one after another. So I started believing in evolution, which made more sense to me, and realized the bible was silly. 

But anyways, somedays I wish I believed.


----------



## Luna Sea

Yes. I'd sure like to have some hope and faith, but *shrug*


----------



## Foh_Teej

xTaylor said:


> there is a part of me that thinks maybe there really is an upper being


so what gives you the inclination to to think this? There are 3 ways to arrive at this conclusion...two are logical fallacies while the other relies on actual evidence. Be sure your reason isn't derived from an argument from ignorance and/or wishful thinking.



xTaylor said:


> but he doesn't cause miracles or help you if you pray.


depending on what you actually believe, you may be considered a deist.



xTaylor said:


> Anyways, there are somedays where I wish I did believe. Religious people seem so much more happier, if they're alone they go to their god. They go to church and relate to the people there and might have a feeling of belonging.


Whether that is true or not, you must come to terms with being dishonest with yourself for believing something for the sake of belonging or having a crutch. Instead, the reason you should believe something should rest on how likely it is actually true. There is not evidence to suggest any diety exists, period. Faith is a bad reason to believe anything by its very definition. I dare a theist come in here and offer any evidence outside of personal revelation, arguments from ignorance or wishful thinking.


----------



## Rossy

No way.


----------



## pneumatic

Never, grew up forced to be catholic (uncle is a priest), once I was 16 I would stop going to church/Bible School, and became atheist.


----------



## enfield

not really :b. I think the one thing i still miss from religion (being agnostic) is the comfort from believing in a God. the other things that religion helps you with - comfort from death, behaving morally, aspiring to do good - i don't really need help with from religion; i got guidance from other places. it's easier than ever to discard notions of heaven now that science is so advanced, and the prospects of medicine curing aging (soon) are very real.


----------



## xTaylor

Foh_Teej said:


> so what gives you the inclination to to think this? There are 3 ways to arrive at this conclusion...two are logical fallacies while the other relies on actual evidence. Be sure your reason isn't derived from an argument from ignorance and/or wishful thinking.
> 
> depending on what you actually believe, you may be considered a deist.
> 
> Whether that is true or not, you must come to terms with being dishonest with yourself for believing something for the sake of belonging or having a crutch. Instead, the reason you should believe something should rest on how likely it is actually true. There is not evidence to suggest any diety exists, period. Faith is a bad reason to believe anything by its very definition. I dare a theist come in here and offer any evidence outside of personal revelation, arguments from ignorance or wishful thinking.


Probably because I was just told growing up that there was a god, and when my family died they would say they're in a better place and that they're "always with me." When I realized that dead people are gone; not in spirit or heaven, just completely gone I felt incredibly alone. It was one of the worst feelings. I suppose I would just want to believe for the comfort. It would be a comforting feeling to know that when you die, you go to heaven and see your dead family members again. It's like.. the tooth fairy, I was told to believe in it when I was little and when I found out it wasn't, I was devastated!

Anyways, No, if there is an upper being but does no good to this world, then there is no point in them, and probably don't exist. I won't believe in God until I see proof. I think what I was trying to say is, I wish there would be some kind of proof so I could believe, because I could never go back to believing in the bible- you can't undo logic.


----------



## creasy

I tried being a christian once. Wasn't my thing. I couldn't stand the idea of someone else being in my head. 

I'm not especially jealous. Most zealously religious people seem to abhor yet obsess over suffering. Sounds like a ****ty way of living to me. But when I think about it I've been doing pretty much the same for 27 years so I guess it really ain't that different.


----------



## minimized

Not really. I'm never going to regret the pursuit of truth and knowledge, and the liberation is great. No need for forgiveness, no lip service, no crutch. No subscribing to the usual bull and hypocrisy infesting the world.

There are a lot of better things to regret. I can regret the loss of community without regretting the loss of religion. But, on the other hand, ignorance is bliss and the naive never have to grow up.


----------



## little toaster

Nope. Maybe except in one situation, which isn't very likely.


----------



## Foh_Teej

xTaylor said:


> Probably because I was just told growing up that there was a god, and when my family died they would say they're in a better place and that they're "always with me." When I realized that dead people are gone; not in spirit or heaven, just completely gone I felt incredibly alone. It was one of the worst feelings. I suppose I would just want to believe for the comfort. It would be a comforting feeling to know that when you die, you go to heaven and see your dead family members again. It's like.. the tooth fairy, I was told to believe in it when I was little and when I found out it wasn't, I was devastated!
> 
> Anyways, No, if there is an upper being but does no good to this world, then there is no point in them, and probably don't exist. I won't believe in God until I see proof. I think what I was trying to say is, I wish there would be some kind of proof so I could believe, because I could never go back to believing in the bible- you can't undo logic.


Well good--at least you see the logical fallacies in it. Now if we can show the people in the spiritual forum of their own delusions as well....eh not a chance for most of them.


----------



## wackado

No, I would be lying to myself. I have morals and I don't need religion to tell me what those are.


----------



## jackroo

right now i feel the same,i wish god existed wand helpd us!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

No, never looked back.


----------



## CrimsonRaven

Yes, but not for the morals of it all, just for death. Rotting in the ground doesn't seem appealing to me, but neither does chilling in heaven praising god. Reincarnation would be nice, so I truly hope Buddah is real.


----------



## Katastrophe

Nope.


----------



## mike285

No I don't wish I believed in god. It would totally go against things I believe in like evolution. But wouldn't it be awesome going to heaven after we died? Sounds a lot more fun than decomposing in the ground! Lol.


----------



## Tangerine

Not at all. It feels a relief to be free of the rules and restrictions that comes with belief in god(s). It's true, you could be a believer, and not follow an organized religion, but then what's the point? I don't like feeling obligated. Also, I never really saw religious people as being happier. Everyone's got issues.


----------



## bazinga

I would be an atheist but as much as I believe that it's possible there is no god it's equally possible there is one, or two, or an infinite number. Thus, agnostic.


----------



## bazinga

CrimsonRaven said:


> Rotting in the ground doesn't seem appealing to me, but neither does chilling in heaven praising god. Reincarnation would be nice, so I truly hope Buddah is real.


When I was a child I used to think about how you died and go to heaven and you are stuck there forever and ever. It bummed me out to no end.


----------



## dismiss

Yes. It would make life easier. I'd probably feel a sense of community. 

I also feel life would be easier if I was a little dumber.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

No. I'm like you somewhat though, I was forced to go to church until I was like 12 or something but around the age of 10 I started to question why people believed in this stuff. I didn't become a non-believer due to anything happening to me personally or in my life, but rather I found the stories and claims ridiculous and found it extremely illogical to believe in any of it without a shred of proof.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Every. Damn. Day. 
I wish I wasn't raised atheist


----------



## ugh1979

ShadyGFX said:


> Every. Damn. Day.
> I wish I wasn't raised atheist


What do you wish were instead?


----------



## ShadyGFX

ugh1979 said:


> What do you wish were instead?


Christian. As an atheist, I have this thought of death implanted in my brain and that when it's over, that's it. If I could believe in a god then maybe things wouldn't seem so pointless but it just feels like I'm trying to trick myself.


----------



## ugh1979

ShadyGFX said:


> Christian. As an atheist, I have this thought of death implanted in my brain and that when it's over, that's it. If I could believe in a god then maybe things wouldn't seem so pointless but it just feels like I'm trying to trick myself.


Maybe you should spend more time trying to accept that your life has a point and it's yours to define?

Millions of other athiests are perfectly happy with the thought of there not being an afterlife and often find great significance and point in their finite secular lives.

Why not make the most of your life _now _rather than wanting to live in blind hope that there will always be a better tomorrow.


----------



## vstar401

I have no ambitions of an afterlife. When this life is gone, 'so long people'. That's how I like it. I have many lovers.


----------



## xTaylor

CrimsonRaven said:


> Yes, but not for the morals of it all, just for death. Rotting in the ground doesn't seem appealing to me, but neither does chilling in heaven praising god. Reincarnation would be nice, so I truly hope Buddah is real.


I used to believe we were just born again, as a human, not anything crazy like a tree or sea turtle. But I started to think that maybe it is completely nothing after we die! That used to scare the hell out of me, but recently I started to believe it is a peaceful nothingness if it is nothingness .


----------



## Raphael200

dismiss said:


> Yes. It would make life easier. I'd probably feel a sense of community.
> 
> I also feel life would be easier if I was a little dumber.


What exaclty makes u smart then?


----------



## AwkBoy

I would never call myself an atheist, but I don't believe in the interventionist god of the bible either, nor do I believe in the whole heaven-hell fear based afterlife concept. I wish I did believe in the prayer answering god. Life'd be a lot easier believing that by kneeling down in front of an altar and saying some words everything would be alright in the end. But it's not that easy, now is it?


----------



## JohnnyWhite

I dont wish to believe in god, I wish for a god to believe in.


----------



## simian4455

General the Panda said:


> What exaclty makes u smart then?


The ability to critically analyse whether something has merit. That, in itself, makes her rather intelligent.


----------



## Perfectionist

I am proud of my atheism. I mean I don't go around shouting it from the rooftops but I am not ashamed or embarassed about it in any way. I am completely comfortable with it, much to my mother's chagrin.

There is nothing about religion that makes me want to be a part of it. I mean yes, many people feel it is a sense of community but I can find that elsewhere.


----------



## meeps

Perfectionist said:


> There is nothing about religion that makes me want to be a part of it. I mean yes, many people feel it is a sense of community but I can find that elsewhere.


what she said


----------



## ugh1979

Perfectionist said:


> There is nothing about religion that makes me want to be a part of it. I mean yes, many people feel it is a sense of community but I can find that elsewhere.


Indeed. It's a very sad uncultured place that doesn't offer diversity of communities to choose from.


----------



## ilana

You _can_ change it. :b


----------



## spammenao252

I am very very glad I am not religious. And I say that because I see more hypocritical too-dumb-to-poop religious people than 'normal' ones. However, I do sometimes wish I could believe in something bigger than just what I physically perceive.

Like, this guy I met was really depressed and suicidal when he was younger, because of the horrors in the world, but then he became spiritual and for some reason the notion that everything is made of energy brings him comfort. I still don't understand why. Like, how does that fact make Random Child getting killed by Random Psychopath less horrible? I also don't understand why he keeps saying good and evil don't exist because of *insert weird spiritual-babble here* but it works for him, you know?

There is no God that demands him to worship/pray, and also no book filled with redic. made up stuff to live by. But he *does* believe in something bigger, and he does find comfort in that.. making dealing with things like loss alot easier. I want that, but I know I'll never have it... because I *know* that even this guy I'm talking about right now just made himself believe all of this to feel better.

It's baseless, and it's bull****. And it's also a beautiful way to live! Although it does still piss me off when he sais stuff like 'there is no good and evil' when I tell him it saddens me severely when I read about yet another bunch of crazy 'believers' killing a bunch of innocent people. That's just insulting to my feelings.


----------



## kiirby

No more than I wish I was a racist. No more than I wish I was a misogynist. No more than I wish I was developmentally disabled.


----------



## FeelNothing

No.


----------



## KelsKels

Not at all... if you don't believe in it I don't know why you would wish to. Why would anyone want to knowingly fool themselves and believe a lie? It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Li Rui Ke

Nope. Too many rules and obligations. Besides, probably the worst thing that could possibly happen to me is to die only to find some big man in the sky forced me into an afterlife. That is, if I even get into heaven at all. After all, if SA is anxiety over being judged, then wouldn't every aspect of your life being examined purgatory be the biggest freakthefckout anxiety attack ever?


----------



## ugh1979

spammenao252 said:


> Like, this guy I met was really depressed and suicidal when he was younger, because of the horrors in the world, but then he became spiritual and for some reason the notion that everything is made of energy brings him comfort.


Science tells us everything is made of energy. No need to look to spirituality for that.



> I also don't understand why he keeps saying good and evil don't exist because of *insert weird spiritual-babble here* but it works for him, you know?


There is no reason to think good and evil do exist out with the subjective but I guess he has some other reason.



> It's baseless, and it's bull****. And it's also a beautiful way to live!


Indeed. Ignorance can be bliss, and some people will convince themselves of anything in attempt to bring happiness to their life.


----------



## ugh1979

KelsKels said:


> Not at all... if you don't believe in it I don't know why you would wish to. Why would anyone want to knowingly fool themselves and believe a lie? It doesn't make sense to me.


Because ignorance can be bliss. For them happiness can come before truth.


----------



## ugh1979

kiirby said:


> No more than I wish I was a racist. No more than I wish I was a misogynist. No more than I wish I was developmentally disabled.


Haha I see what you done there. :lol


----------



## vstar401

I wish I wasn't a bigfoot and loch ness monster believer.


----------



## sleepydrone

Never. 

I feel severe disdain for the thought to believe something just because it is beneficial.


----------



## Soilwork

No. Being an Atheist is great. I no longer feel like I have shackles on my actions and thoughts.


----------



## Starstuff13

It sounds like you stopped believing for the wrong reasons. I wouldn't stop believing just because I was pissed at god. What matters to me is whether it's true or not. And to me, the whole thing just seems crazy. I was raised religious too, but I stopped believing quite early due to the implausibility of it all. I hated those sunday school circles too! I was the kid the counselors despised because I would just question the stories (like noahs ark) whenever my opinion was asked for. If I were you, just take solace in the fact that you didn't fall for it. You are one of the lucky few who realizes you have one, brief life. So live it without delusion and false comfort and make the most of your brief moment under the sun.


----------



## stradd

Coming from a Catholic family, no. **** no. I seriously have never had any intentions of being religious, and honestly it bothers me when others try to convert me or whatever. It's like, no, step off with your bull****. I don't prance around with a haughty attitude telling other people they are going to suffer eternally and will be forever miserable if they don't accept Atheism in their life, they shouldn't do the same to me.

It's all a big delusion anyways.


----------



## Nicole1987

Starstuff13 said:


> It sounds like you stopped believing for the wrong reasons. I wouldn't stop believing just because I was pissed at god. What matters to me is whether it's true or not. And to me, the whole thing just seems crazy. I was raised religious too, but I stopped believing quite early due to the implausibility of it all. I hated those sunday school circles too! I was the kid the counselors despised because I would just question the stories (like noahs ark) whenever my opinion was asked for. If I were you, just take solace in the fact that you didn't fall for it. You are one of the lucky few who realizes you have one, brief life. So live it without delusion and false comfort and make the most of your brief moment under the sun.


Very good points. I definitely agree with you and had a similar experience.


----------



## Starstuff13

Nicole1987 said:


> Very good points. I definitely agree with you and had a similar experience.


I am envious of people who were not raised religiously. But at the same time, I do get a sense of pride knowing that this process failed to brainwash me. I'm glad you found your way out too. By the way, I noticed you sent a friend request. I recently came back from a long ban, and this time around I said I would have no friends on here. I am strictly a forum contributor. I don't mind people messaging me though.


----------



## Dark Light

No. I'd rather be honest with myself than having false hopes and disappointments. I prefer real hope.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

No. Because believing in god makes you do silly things. And as a society makes you go forward less quickly. I wish for the entire human race to be atheist. Maybe one day. But I'll be long gone by than.


----------



## BlazingLazer

The more the years go by, the less I wish I wasn't an atheist, which wasn't too much anyway.


----------



## sielexajajez

No. I wish more people were.


----------



## bsd3355

No. I don't want to live a lie


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle

I don't wish I wasn't an atheist, but I DO wish I had some concrete way of boosting my confidence in my own resilience and self-affirmation. It's an issue with being resolute, I suppose. I'm at a place mentally where the slightest obstacle can disturb me.


----------



## Chappy02

No. I am happier being an atheist.


----------



## joey22099

Yes, sometimes I wish I was just dumb.


----------



## feverfew

Yes. It would make my home life much easier.


----------



## sparkplug74

Nope. Better live in reality than in delusion.


----------



## Implicate

Never. Not ever, not for a second. Did I say never?


----------



## DGenerationX

Sure! truth is sad, but i cant convert myself back to theism


----------



## zonebox

Atheist is only a title, given to me for my lack of faith in a higher power. I hold no pride in that title, nor do I hold dogmatic views that a higher power is an impossibility.

There are a variety of gods, for which I am happy to realize don't exist. I am happy that the concept of hell, comes from ancient myths. There is a lot to be said for not falling into the fear of displeasing some extremely human like God, and being cast to an eternity of torment beyond our wildest imagination.

However, I find at times I wish there was something greater out there, looking after myself and my family. When things are out of my control, and there is nothing left for me to do, I wish there was a higher power - one that was all loving.

So, yes - I do at times wish I had that faith that others do. If not for anything else, but perhaps a bit of comfort in my darkest hours when I am at my weakest.

But for the most part, I am happy enough being an atheist. On a daily basis, I have no need for gods.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Sometimes, especially since someone close to me died recently. Knowing you'll never see those you love again, not being able to tell them all the things that needed to be said before they left.. it's kind of painful.

It would be nice if we're given a little time after death to retain our sentience and identity just to reconcile these things. _Then _an eternal nonexistence :|


----------



## misski

I love being an atheist in life because it makes me different and I love debating. I don't want to have faith in something that I know can't logically be true, but I want to have faith in something that absolutely does exist.

I'd love it if reincarnation actually happens, to be able to "restart" life after you die. It's depressing to know that you can die at any moment and then nothingness. I am quite nihilistic in my beliefs, actually.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Atheism wasn't a choice for me. It was an involuntary conclusion.

It would be nice to be able to believe in some guiding force and that all things happen for a reason, but I have to grow up.


----------



## TryingMara

As others have said, I'd rather not believe in something untrue just becuase it brings some level of comfort. I wish the good parts of religions were true- help and guidance throughout life, and most importantly, a blissful afterlife.


----------



## megalomatt

As someone who was raised Jewish and was pretty religious for most of my life, it's difficult now that I've stopped believing. Being part of that community was great and it was a comfort to know someone was looking out for me, but I realized finally how silly it all sounded and how implausible. I wish all the time I still believed like I did, but lying to myself is impossible.


----------



## noscreenname

I have some esoteric views on spirituality. I consider myself atheist, agnostic and theist rolled into one as paradoxical and illogical as that sounds. I wouldn't drop any one of them, they all make sense.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Never. At all. For one, I don't care about religion or believe in it, and then there's the fact that I have better things to worry about.


----------



## hanzitalaura

There have been times when I wish i weren't an Atheist. Then I realize that the people who are religious an seem so much happier than I are really nothing but mindless drones who don't seem to be able to think for themselves because being religious doesn't involve much independent thought but rather just being a conformist because questioning and deviating from the masses usually involves being isolated. Honestly I rather be anomalous and sad with the truth than happy with a lie.


----------



## cosmicslop

Yes, if only for knowing there's something that wholly understands and unconditionally cares for who I am that in a way a human is not able to. And I mean that infinite connections of memories, feelings, thoughts a human has meshed together in their mind that no other person will ever able touch upon. You can never really know a person, you know?

This will be most helpful in times of great distress when I feel like I can't carry on. I just want to be assured that something knows how hard I'm trying to get through with being alive. You're seriously the only person who truly knows your own suffering, but if you believe in a higher power, at least the burden is shared. How I wish I could have that peace.


----------



## mudslides

Sometimes when I get really anxious over the world and wars and death and disease, then yes I wish I believed in something that could do something about it (yeah I kind of want a god that comes and stamps on people). But other times when I want freedom to think, be, do, and feel equal to others, no. Religion = badness in people. Judgement, advice on how not to sin, guilt over sexuality is not my thing.


----------



## Yori

Nope. Everything I need to believe in that would bring hope I already believe in, and without faith - I actually have a reason for believing. It may not be a god, but it brings relief.

Keep an open mind.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

For social purposes, yes. It is very awkward being the one person who doesn't believe in god. I never have voiced it before but I am sure I would get some odd looks, not too good for my SA.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Only in the sense that religious people seem to be 'happy' when they have such a supporting structure as religion.. But generally if someone is religious, they must not think logically too often if they smile constantly and see beauty in everything.. :roll


----------



## Maxine79

I'm an agnostic leaning more and more towards atheism as I go along and I think once somebody realizes that a higher power doesn't exist there really is no going back is there?

I tried to live as a Christian for quiet a while but at the back of my mind none of it seemed logical or plausible to me so I stopped calling myself a Christian.

Sel


----------



## AussiePea

I don't. I like to know I have control over my own life in the sense that I know I will not have a second chance at "living" with some afterlife and that I need to make the most of what I have now. It drives me to achieve more in my life and in turn make me a happier person.


----------



## regimes

no. i love being an atheist. i was religious for most of my childhood and it only made me miserable. becoming an atheist was like getting out of a sinking car in the ocean.


----------



## Aenela

I do wish I could believe in an afterlife. It would make the deaths of loved ones much easier to accept, knowing they have reached some peaceful realm as opposed to being gone forever. But alas, logic can not be overlooked


----------

